# Ford 4000 temp sender.



## Con_4000man (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi to all. I have a 72 ford 4000 3cyl diesal. I'm an trying to get the temp sender working. Could some one shed sum light on here the temp sender screws into the engine. I hear it's right beside the oil pressure switch, is this correct? Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The temperature sending unit is threaded into the front of the head just to the right of the thermostat housing. Just above the water pump.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

There will be a male spade connector sticking out of it. As often as not the spade is broken off.


----------



## CountryPines (Jun 14, 2013)

does this location apply to the '63 4 cylinder gas 4000 engine as well? We are having overheat issues and have replaced just about everything on our tractor. Thanks and apologies for tacking onto your post.


----------

